# The Blob



## legalskier (Apr 12, 2015)

_"__A gargantuan blob of warm water that’s been parked off the West Coast for 18 months is part of a larger pattern that helps explain California’s drought, *Washington’s snow-starved ski resorts and record blizzards in New England*, according to new analyses by Seattle scientists."_

Story:  http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/weather/warm-blob-in-nw-weird-us-weather-linked-to-ocean-temps/


----------

